# 6500 Rides and 5.0 Rating??



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I requested a ride on the rider app and the driver's rating was 5.0 with 6500 trips......How is that possible??
BTW...didn't take it. I canceled within 30 seconds. I was just curious to see how many drivers were out there. 
He was 16 min away which is unheard of in this area at the time I requested.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

For Lyft or Uber?
With Lyft, if you're breathing, you're a 5.0.
With Uber, 6500 rides means nothing. Your rating is based only on the last 500 rated rides.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Illini said:


> For Lyft or Uber?
> With Lyft, if you're breathing, you're a 5.0.
> With Uber, 6500 rides means nothing. Your rating is based only on the last 500 rated rides.


Lyft drops your worst score from every 100 rides. I think that's fair, as you're likely to encounter at least one absolute butthole every 100 rides you give,who would ruin your average, but really is just a meaningless outlier.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> I requested a ride on the rider app and the driver's rating was 5.0 with 6500 trips......How is that possible??
> BTW...didn't take it. I canceled within 30 seconds. I was just curious to see how many drivers were out there.
> He was 16 min away which is unheard of in this area at the time I requested.


Because it rounds to the nearest tenth (one decimal place) for the easily seen info. You'd see 5.0 right away if you got me, and I have over 5,000 trips. But if you dug deeper into my info you'd see I'm actually "only" a 4.97.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Lyft drops your worst score from every 100 rides. I think that's fair, as you're likely to encounter at least one absolute butthole every 100 rides you give,who would ruin your average, but really is just a meaningless outlier.


Lyft drops your worst rating for the week and if you complain about it they remove it if you get two in one week. I'm not sure how you can get lower then a 5 with Lyft without cussing out passengers for no reason. Uber doesn't care and will not remove ratings for any reason. I hate Uber over it sometimes. Worst is I have to charge a cleaning fee so then I know I'll get a 1*, how is that even close to fair. Passenger gets to trash your car and then gets to get you closer to being fired? Utter trash Uber rating system, lyft has a better rating system but it does seem meaningless if everyone has a 5* rating


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah 4.95 and above will show as 5.0 to a rider.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Lyft has a better rating system but it does seem meaningless if everyone has a 5* rating


In my market (Los Angeles & OC), I get riders from time to time who are incredulous that they got a driver with a 5. "I haven't had a 5 star driver in a long time" is the standard line.
So,yeah,now you know who drives Lyfts in Southern Cali..


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> I requested a ride on the rider app and the driver's rating was 5.0 with 6500 trips......How is that possible??
> BTW...didn't take it. I canceled within 30 seconds. I was just curious to see how many drivers were out there.
> He was 16 min away which is unheard of in this area at the time I requested.


Less drivers mean you get the bottom of the list. I'm not driving while this crap is going on. Who the hell is going to do that?


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah 4.95 and above will show as 5.0 to a rider.


Not where I am from. Everytime I get a an Uber to it will show a drivers rating at 4.96-4.99.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Austin383 said:


> Not where I am from. Everytime I get a an Uber to it will show a drivers rating at 4.96-4.99.


There are so many versions of the rider app out there, I believe it. I occasionally _still_ get those who are on such an old version/phone that I cannot message them through the app. Only call or perhaps send a SMS. I do get riders though that do incredulously remark on my "perfect 5" when it is actually somewhere between 4.95-4.99.

Honestly, I think it is almost impossible to get back to 5, legit, with the Uber sample size of 500. There is always one idiot or donkey who doesn't understand the system, is angry (at you or whatever), is drunk and had fat fingers, whatever. I think the closest I've personally come was 4.99 with two 4s until I got another 1.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Knowing how many rides the driver has given, that's an Uber thing.

Lyft, everyone gets a 5, unless pax intentionally rates lower. Even then, Lyft rounds to nearest 10th. And, Lyft drops some low ratings. So... 95% of Lyft drivers are rated 5.0, from the pax perspective. But Lyft doesn't show how many rides a driver has given. So.... this must have been an Uber ride.

In which case, 6,500 rides with a solid 5.0 on Uber is freaking amazing. Kudos to the driver!

I have a buddy here in town who is around 5,000 Uber rides and he normally sports between 4.96 and 4.98 on Uber. No water or candy, but he does do drive thrus for people and he is very mild mannered and friendly. That's pretty dang good. But a pure 5.0, wow!


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> There are so many versions of the rider app out there, I believe it. I occasionally _still_ get those who are on such an old version/phone that I cannot message them through the app. Only call or perhaps send a SMS. I do get riders though that do incredulously remark on my "perfect 5" when it is actually somewhere between 4.95-4.99.
> 
> Honestly, I think it is almost impossible to get back to 5, legit, with the Uber sample size of 500. There is always one idiot or donkey who doesn't understand the system, is angry (at you or whatever), is drunk and had fat fingers, whatever. I think the closest I've personally come was 4.99 with two 4s until I got another 1.


Difficult..not impossible


----------

